# When ElCon charger matching Suzhou Eagle golf carts



## Jane Huang (Jun 30, 2010)

We supply for Suzhou Eagle golf cart charges ,the golf carts they use to export all use our ElCon charger.If anybody interested in our ElCon chargers pls email me at [email protected],thanks![SIZE=2][FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][IMG]http://umail33.cn4e.com/mail/servlet/[email protected]&mailId=1277945514349.ff808081298a790601298b7d096d076d&name=X18wQDM1LmNvbQ==&type=1&checksum=[/IMG]







[/FONT][/FONT]
[/SIZE]















​


----------

